# Old Sailor outranks the Admiral!



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Dave, the Supreme Ruler of the Canadian Cigar Navy, sunk my battleship with a direct hit to the bow of the S.S. Hog-sty! Dave, I thought we were on the same side! :r

Dave sent me a fiver of awesome smokes, including the cigar I have been most recently dying to try! 









Sinking the waterlogged floating sty are:

Bolivar Simones Canadian RE (I have been dreaming of one of these!)
Ramon Allones Eminencia Swiss RE
Montecristo #2
Partagas SD4
and a well aged Por Larranaga (Montecarlos?)

Dave, I can't thank you enough for a well-timed suprise, a super generous bomb that will have me smoking well next week!

I was wondering....do any Canadian companies offer mailbox insurance? Just curious. 

Thank you Dave!


----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

nice hit!

:tu


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow! Double hit with the RE's! Outstanding!:tu


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow! Awesome hit. Congrats to both parties.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Nice job Dave, you picked a deserving target. Enjoy Tom!


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice Hit, Old Sailor!! Watch out for a retaliatory move, though!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

nice hit Dave, how long for that one to land.............................:r


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

Nice hit Dave, enjoy the goodies Tom


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Very nice hit on a great guy.

Dave it looks like you have stepped up your game.

Al


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

That's a great hit! A glass of red wine compliments those Montecarlos well!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

snkbyt said:


> nice hit Dave, how long for that one to land.............................:r


:r I think he sent it last year..

Great hit Dave :ss


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks like turmoil among the ranks if you ask me!! :bx Great hit Dave!! :tu Pretty good target too!!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Gotta' love when the big gorillas turn on each other.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Very nice, bro.... glad you finally got your hands on that Simones! :ss

Dave is on a bombing spree, it seems.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

snkbyt said:


> nice hit Dave, how long for that one to land.............................:r


From the postmark looks like 10 days, Alex....is that about average?

I'm still excited I have a Simones!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Now thats how to make a hog squeal !!!

Enjoy Tom ..........definately well deserved. :tu


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Sweet Hit Dave!!!!!!! Enjoy the Boli Tom. 

BTW, Didn't you ever hear the saying, When the Admiral doesn't know, Ask the Chief!!!!!!!



Ron


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

ResIpsa said:


> Nice job Dave, you picked a deserving target. Enjoy Tom!


HEY!
I was gonna say that.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

He won't remember this one either! It's so sad.

Al :ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

10 Days is about right, I knew you'd like those RE's Tom, hope you enjoy those, and the 99 PL is fantastic, only wish I had picked up more. I'm building a 2" steel mailbox as we speak but I fear I've bitten off more than I can chew!!:r:r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Old Sailor said:


> 10 Days is about right, I knew you'd like those RE's Tom, hope you enjoy those, and the 99 PL is fantastic, only wish I had picked up more. *I'm building a 2" steel mailbox* as we speak but I fear I've bitten off more than I can chew!!:r:r


smart decision


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> 10 Days is about right, I knew you'd like those RE's Tom, hope you enjoy those, and the 99 PL is fantastic, only wish I had picked up more. I'm building a 2" steel mailbox as we speak but I fear I've bitten off more than I can chew!!:r:r


You know you're in for it when the Hog actually posts a picture of the damage!! Good luck....it was nice knowing you!! :hn


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> From the postmark looks like 10 days, Alex....is that about average?
> 
> I'm still excited I have a Simones!


seems a little fast for him, are you sure he was the one that mailed it.....:ss


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

snkbyt said:


> seems a little fast for him, are you sure he was the one that mailed it.....:ss


:r:r:r:r:r

I love it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

ahc4353 said:


> :r:r:r:r:r
> 
> I love it!!!!!!!!


:tg:tg:fu:fu:gn


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Dave strikes again! You gotta watch out for them Canadians!


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

WOW nice hit , I only wish I could hit that hard . :tu:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

ResIpsa said:


> Nice job Dave, you picked a deserving target. Enjoy Tom!





pnoon said:


> HEY!
> I was gonna say that.


Me2
No I wasnt but it sounds good.:tu


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

Old Sailor is on quite the bombing rampage. Beautiful devastation!


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Awright! More deserved destruction!!! :tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Old Sailor=Navy Seal Team-Geriatric


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Old Sailor=Navy Seal Team-Geriatric


:chk:chk:gn


----------

